# 1k Lizards vs. High Elves



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Last night a friend came over to paint and play. 

My Army: 
Scar Vet General - Sword of Might and Glyph Necklace 
Skink Priest Lvl 2 with Diadem of Power - He rolled the first two spells 
10 Saurus Warriors - Standard - General goes in here 
10 Skinks with Blowpipes 
10 Skinks with Blowpipes 
3 Kroxigor 
3 Terradon 
3 Salamanders 

His Army Aprox.:
Noble General - Gauntlets of Tamakador and Great Weapon
Noble BSB - Sacred Incense 
10 White Lions 
20 Swordmasters 
10 Spearmen 
2 Bolt Throwers 

We picked a pond and a stand of trees and scattered them 3d6 from the middle. The scatter sent a pond to one deployment zone and the trees to the other deployment zone. We rolled to pick sides and I grabbed the one with the trees and he chose to have me deploy first. On the wider side of the trees I deployed both of my skink units all the way from the edge to the trees to screen my krox, terries, and saurus. I deployed my priest inside the trees and the sallies on the other side of the trees. His deployement went spears, bolt thrower, swords with BSB, bolt thrower, White Lions with general. His last unit just hung into the pond just a bit. 










His first turn he just moved his infantry up an inch or two and then took a couple of repeating shots at my salamanders and I lost a skink and two wounds on a salamander. 










I marched full forward with everything on my first turn except for the terries which I moved just in front of my line. Also, the salamanders moved at an angle directly towards the white lions.










His second turn he turned his spears sideways in preparation for my terradons to charge his bolt thrower. He then advanced his White Lions and his swordmasters. One bolt thrower took another repeating shot at my Salamanders killing a Skink while the other struck the terradons and took one out. The terries passed there panic test and it was my turn again.










This turn I only declared a charge with my terradons to his bolt thrower that was furthest from his spear trap. I didn't move any of my other troops. The salamanders took aim at his White Lions and two of them rolled 14 hits while the other salamander ate two skinks. This salvo removed about half of the white lions from the board. All of my skinks concentrated fire on the Swordmasters and were able to kill a couple for their trouble. Then something huge happened; his White Lions with noble failed there leadership roll and away just narrowly missing running through the combat between the terries and bolt thrower crew. 










Then close combat resolved with his crew wounding one of my terradons and I wounded both of his crew. I chose to overrun which took me right through his fleeing general and White Lions unit and off of the board.










On his third turn he charged my skinks with his swordmasters. The skinks valiantly stood and fired, and I decided to repeat for the fun of throwing 20 dice, but I didn't roll a single 6 on any of them. He advanced towards my salamanders with his spears and his bolt thrower repeated on my salamanders again taking out one my salamanders and killing another skink. 










His swordmasters then defiled my skinks killing all but one and leaving them no chance to attack back. I didn't roll my double ones for insane courage, but I got double 2s. He pursued and my skink ran through my saurus and the swordmaster pursued into block of hissing spitting green beasts.










On my third turn I charged my krox into the flank of the swordmasters. I then only moved my terradons and some skinks to fire upon the war machine and the spears. The Slamanders got 14 shots on the spears and reduced them to 3. I then shot with my skinks and killed one more while my terradons shot one of the crew of the bolt throwers. I haven't really talked about the magic phase much, as there wasn't really much happening in it. I got a few rerolls here and there, but this turn I miscast and had to take a hit on my priest and dispel my rerolls. We then got into combat where his BSB challenged my Scar Vet and was unable to wound him, unfortunately my Scar-Vet only got one wound back. His swordmaster then went to town killing 3 of my saurus and wounding a krox. My only saurus that could still hit back attacked and did no wounds, my krox took out enough to tie up our combat res.










His fourth turn saw his last two spears make a valiant charge on my salamanders that held there ground and the bolt thrower put a wound on the terradons. 










The salamanders killed the spears while suffering no wounds. The challenge ended with no wounds this round and the swords took out another 3 sarus and gave the sarus one more wound. This time the lizzards won the combat by one but the swords held their ground.










My fourth turn saw fire, javelins and darts all thrown a the war machine and not a single one felled the remaining crew member. The scar vet finally felled the BSB while the swords took decided to shift two of their attacks to the kroxigors this time and ended up not getting a single wound on the saurus and only wounded one krox. The lizards struck back with a fury killing a few more swords and the lizards won the combat and overran the swords.










The only elf left on the field submitted to the old ones will and the lizards shared a mighty victory!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice to see a new Fantasy player, with a sweet battle report as well, + rep from me


----------



## jonnywright104 (Jan 19, 2009)

deffo use blood statuette of spite!! its not cheap, but against almost every army (thats T3) its well worth it. basically, take a toughness test.. . if you pass it it does nothing, but fail it. . . .you take a wound, and roll again and repeat all over till you die or pass! well worth it, i used it on Teclis the other day in my first turn and he died!!!!! was so funny seeing the other guys face drop! also, try bane head, you pick an enemy character and any wounds caused on him are doubled! only a handful of points as well.

Posting individual points costs of items, models or upgrades is against forum rules and GW IP - squeek


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Green Knight, thanks for the kind comments. I will try to post a report of my next battle as well. I am looking forward to the new book and have been concentrating on my Wood Elves a decent amount lately too.

Johnny, I have used both of those items before too. I really like the blood statuette, but it didn't fit in this army very well. I really like using it against dark elves, especially on the character that carries that stupid ring.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

I added some pictures, let me know what you think?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

The pictures really add to it, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

squeek said:


> The pictures really add to it, thanks for posting it.


Thanks. You don't even need to read the report to get the gist of what happened, but you miss out on a few things that way.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Good win for the scaly skins! Outta curiosity though, did you use the 6th or 7th Ed. rulebook?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The 7th Edition Book isn't currently out until Monday (The 2nd). I'd say it's the 6th Edition.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The 7th Edition Book isn't currently out until Monday (The 2nd). I'd say it's the 6th Edition.


That is correct. I am not sure my Salamanders would have been nearly as effective with the new book.


----------

